# Who Had Dropped Their Cell Phone



## Lee (May 10, 2020)

Close call, juggling, purse, phone, debit, points card and price matching with the phone when it slipped and fell to the floor.

No protective case and I could not believe it that there was no damage as it fell screen down. 

Hmmmm maybe a case would be a good idea???


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2020)

My last phone was in a case,  and I dropped it on concrete! .... case cracked but phone was ok.
New phone has a thick clear case  ..  and so far,  so good

I think I would get a case @Lee  ... protection is good.


----------



## jujube (May 10, 2020)

I ran over mine with my car once.  I dropped it when getting into the car and I must have kicked it just to the right place for the tire to run over it as I backed out.  I saw something in the driveway....oops, it's a flat phone.  End of phone.  

Other than that, I've had great luck not damaging my phones.


----------



## JaniceM (May 10, 2020)

I've dropped phones in mud puddles, on store aisle floors, and on sidewalks, but the phones were never damaged.  I guess I've been lucky, because I've never used a phone case.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2020)

Haven't dropped it yet...


----------



## Duster (May 10, 2020)

Yes, I have!  I had the prettiest pearl finish smart phone that slipped out of my purse when I was getting out of my car to go shopping.
It splatted on the pavement and had a million cracks on the face. It was still working, you just couldn't make heads or tails of what it was trying to tell you.  It was trash.  I replaced it with an ordinary black one with a case and screen protector.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2020)

First time I ever dropped mine was a couple of days ago.  I was walking my dog in the park on a paved path.  He had a couple of briars in his foot and I bent over to get them out for him, the phone was in my tee shirt pocket.  It fell to the ground, but there was no damage, wasn't a far drop since I was bent over.  I have a soft case on mine, and a screen protector.


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2020)

Lee said:


> Close call, juggling, purse, phone, debit, points card and price matching with the phone when it slipped and fell to the floor.
> 
> No protective case and I could not believe it that there was no damage as it fell screen down.
> 
> Hmmmm maybe a case would be a good idea???


I drop my iPhone ALL the time but it’s in a case that protects it from being dropped and heat damage. 
It’s worth the $20 I paid for it.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 10, 2020)

Modern electronics are pretty incredible.

I've worked in the field in various roles since the 70s...back then this stuff would have passed for MIL Spec (military specification.)

I have a small LCD TV I bought at Walmart as a cheap laptop monitor...it has a computer input.  I can't count the number of times I've knocked the thing to the floor.

Takes a licking and keep on ticking.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 11, 2020)

Yes, I have dropped a few times but it is in a covered case that has inside places for a couple of cards. It's supposed to absorb the shock. My hubby dropped his (no case) and has a fine line crack in the screen but otherwise the phone is ok. Might get it checked out whenever the stores open again.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

I have a good case on mine,  and I've only ever dropped it once, and no damage... but I've lost count of the people I know who seem to continually have smashed screens... I think they're using their phones as weapons...  

My daughter lives and works in rough terrain  the mountains and therefore anything dropped on the ground there doesn't stand much chance of survival so she has Otterbox


----------



## In The Sticks (May 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I have a good case on mine,  and I've only ever dropped it once, and no damage... but I've lost count of the people I know who seem to continually have smashed screens... I think they're using their phones as weapons...
> 
> My daughter lives and works in rough terrain  the mountains and therefore anything dropped on the ground there doesn't stand much chance of survival so she has Otterbox


I had an OtterBox for my last phone.  I really liked it.

They didn't make one for my current phone when I got it so I bought a different case for it...but I always have a protective case.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 11, 2020)

I don't often drop my phone, but it gets yanked off of my belt when I get out of my car.  Daggone seat belt always seems to slide underneath of it and then rip it away as I exit.

Twice that I recall--maybe more--I've been in a store and realized that my phone is no longer at my side, and when I go out to the parking lot, there it is, laying beside my car.


----------



## Camper6 (May 11, 2020)

Dropped it. Cracked the screen. Stopped working. Contract nearly up so paid off the rest of the contract and they give you a new phone. Kept the old phone for the battery which it still charges up. Backup in case phone goes dead. Just switch batteries. No case.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jun 6, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've dropped phones in mud puddles, on store aisle floors, and on sidewalks, but the phones were never damaged.  I guess I've been lucky, because I've never used a phone case.


What kind of phone? Need a new one no sim card scratched up. No service here for phone calls need asap bank wants me to call them.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 6, 2020)

I have dropped my phone a few times. I have a great, inexpensive case, and it does what it needs to do. I have found, over the years, that the expensive cases are no better, and often worse (OtterBox), than cases priced 70% less. Read those Amazon reviews......


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 6, 2020)

I have accidentally dropped my phone once or twice, but I have it in a protective case, and have not had any problems with it after it dropped. 
When you have it in a protective case, it also is no where near as slippery as just the phone itself is. 

Now that I have the Apple Watch, my phone most of the time just lives in the bottom of my purse, where it is totally safe. I can answer any phone calls with the watch, and since it alerts me by shaking my wrist, I never miss important phone calls any more.


----------

